# Dead mice :( and bit of a rant.



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I bought 4 mice a couple of weeks ago, well one had babies who killed them all, and one died!

Now another female has showed signs of being ill, she was very sleepy and all shakey, for a few dyas so i had to 'get rid' 

I guess the other mice prob have whatever disease it is too, does anyone have an ideas what it could be?

So i guess il have to wait n see how the other two get on, im so mad, got these from a pet shop, 1 was preg and they all have some kinda disease, imagine if il kids had them as pets? its not on really is it? grrrrr.

When i know if these mice are ok or not il get some more, but that wont be for ages, as i dont wana get new ones and have them die too.

lab mice next time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

what are you keeping them in?


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

they are in a large glass tank with mesh top.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

i had one die the other day .they do just die and if they get to warm they drop like flys .keep them in a cool room and they should thrive 
i have too many now i need to cull a few ...
my rats keep dropping babys like theres no tomorra LOL 15 pups this time lol .glad i started breeding tbh will save me shed loads


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

SteveL said:


> i had one die the other day .they do just die and if they get to warm they drop like flys .keep them in a cool room and they should thrive
> i have too many now i need to cull a few ...
> my rats keep dropping babys like theres no tomorra LOL 15 pups this time lol .glad i started breeding tbh will save me shed loads


Yeah they are kept in our extention, its not v warm in there lol, so we dont go in there much, but they have plenty of bedding. I had mice when i was a kid, and never han any probs.

Your so lucky to have a load breeding, im gona wait and see how these go before i buy more.

Id wana get lab mice, do you know anywhere in the west mids i could get some? for in a few months time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

i bought mine from a pet shop in nuneaton (rats) and hobdays sells lab mice (coventry)


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

are you sure they have been drinking? when i was a kid i had one male that never worked out how to use a water bottle so i had to keep a water bowl in with him, likewise one of the females i had in with him wouldnt drink from the bowl so i had to keep a bottle in there too.. when i first realised what was going on they were very slow and still compared to normall and were shakey as anything.. poor we things.. 
Owen


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

hmmm you could have something there miow.

I change the water 2 times a day as they cover it in saw dust.

Gona get a water bottle 2 moz defo, have seen the other 2 drink tho, so hope they will be ok


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Jen,

I got mine before you got yours. What crap luck you've had.
Mine haven't produced yet but they are still only about 8 weeks old.
The girls are defo pregnant.
I'd try and get Lab mice.I've been really lucky. I live near Snakebreeder.
Anything and I just ask him.
I have had baby gerbils so my amel has had a feed. 9 babies in one litter.
I'm looking forward to at least 2 litters very soon.
I hope ypu get better luck next time.


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

If you want we can bring a few down next time we're in the area? We currently have 24 baby hairless mice (and one of our females is already pregnant again!!) so I'm sure we'll have a few spare for ya! (meow is my Owen by the way)


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

yellow_rat_gal said:


> If you want we can bring a few down next time we're in the area? We currently have 24 baby hairless mice (and one of our females is already pregnant again!!) so I'm sure we'll have a few spare for ya! (meow is my Owen by the way)


I guessed that was him, they beard gave it away lol, that would be so nice of you hun, id really appreciate it, i have some spare cages, so can keep the new mice separate from the others.

O n a good note, the two remaining mice, 1 male and 1 female, seem very well, iv given them a bigger water bowl now, so they cant keep turning it upside down lol.


----------

